# Optimaler SIgnalrauschabstand?



## Roli (19. Juni 2018)

Moin,

ich hatte vor kurzem Verbindungsabbrüche in unregelmäßigen Abständen.
Mein Anbieter hat zuerst versucht, das Problem mit einem Anheben des SNR(?) Signalrauschabstands zu lösen.
Wurde von 6(db??)  (= Standard) auf 10 db angehoben.
Ergebnis: Bandbreite (Up- und Downstream) deutlich verschlechtert.
Aber weiterhin Abbrüche.

Ein Techniker vor Ort hat dann die Fritzbox ausgetauscht und das Problem hatte sich damit erledigt.
Allerdings hatte er vorher den SNR (?) vorher noch auf 8 gesetzt.

Meine Frage nun: Offensichtlich sinkt mit steigendem SNR die Bandbreite. Ändert sich sonst noch etwas relevantes? Wie der Ping z.B.?
Ich tendiere grade dazu, den wieder auf 6 setzen zu lassen, allein wegen der Bandbreite.


----------



## Metaltyp (19. Juni 2018)

Ich mach' es erstmal kurz und knapp: Wird der Rauschabstand künstlich, also ohne etwas an den Gegebenheiten zu verändern, vergrößert, minimiert sich die verfügbare "Bandbreite". Das ist in diesem Sinne normal. Bei Anschlüssen mit adaptiven Datenraten (jeder ADSL2+ und VDSL-Anschluss) kommen drei Zielwerte zum Tragen:
1) der Zielbereich der Bruttoübertragungsrate - bei ADSL2+ mit 16 MBit/s kann der Zielbereich im Downstream bspw. zwischen 6 und 16 MBit/s und  im Upstream zwischen 600 KBit/s und 1,1 MBit/s liegen
2) der Signal-Rauschabstand - dieser wird als Durchschnitt über das gesamte Frequenzband ermittelt, sind Teile des Frequenzbandes gestört, werden sie 'abgeschaltet', also nicht verwendet
3) die Übertragungsleistung der Modems - ist die Leitung kurz, kann das Modem mit weniger Leistung übertragen, ist sie lang muss die Leistung höher liegen

Alle drei Werte beeinflussen sich gegenseitig, vermindere ich die Leistung sinken SNR und Übertragungsrate. Steigere ich den SNR sinkt bei gleicher Leistung die Ü-Rate. Vermindere ich die Ü-Rate, steigt der SNR (logisch).
Darüber hinaus meldet dir deine Fritzbox auch noch Übertragungsfehler in Up- und Downstream auf dem DSL-Signal als CRC, FEC-Fehler oder als ES (errored second), SES (severly errored second) und cv (code violation) bezeichnet.

Das erstmal nur als Grundsatz. Ich müsste mir jetzt mal das "Spektrum" deiner Fritzbox anschauen, damit ich dir im Detail erläutern kann, was bei deinem Anschluss los ist.

Wird der Signal-Rauschabstand jetzt wieder verringert, steigt deine Bruttoübertragungsrate, aber vermutlich auch die Fehler, die während der Übertragung auftreten. Nehmen die Fehler überhand, kann die Fritzbox das Signal nicht mehr vom Rauschen auf der Leitung unterscheiden und bricht die Verbindung ab. 

Effektiv etwas ändern lässt sich meist nur im Netz deines Betreibers - d. H. Kontaktstellen prüfen und ggf. deinen Anschluss auf ein anderes Adernpaar umschalten, falls deine 'Leitung' schlechte physikalische Werte hat (dann hat dein DSL-Signal meist deutliche Störungen). 
Falls du eine sehr lange Leitung zum DSLAM (das ist das Gegenstück zu deiner Fritzbox) hast - bei ADSL grob über 2 km, bei VDSL über 1 km - hat dein Modem bei 16 MBit/s nomineller Übertragungsrate Probleme, hohe Raten zu erreichen. Die Modems synchronisieren dann eher im unteren Zielwertbereich, also zwischen 6 - 10 MBit/s. In diesem Falle kannst du nur hoffen, dass bei dir der DSLAM näher heranrückt und so die Leitung verkürzt. Das passiert nur, wenn der Netzbetreiber, also idR die Telekom, die Verteilerkästen an der Straße um diesen DSLAM erweitert. Die Schlagwörter dafür sind Vectoring, FTTC oder einfach VDSL. Die Chancen stehen derzeit und in naher Zukunft nicht schlecht, dass das bei dir der Fall ist oder sein wird. Allerdings wird dein Anschluss nicht automatisch vom Hauptverteiler auf der Verteilerkasten in der Straße umgeschaltet, damit du schnelleres DSL bekommst, du musst dich bei deinem Anbieter melden und meist die Konditionen ändern -> mehr Bandbreite > teurerer Tarif.

Randinfo zum SNR:
Das ist ein komplexes, sowie recht abstraktes Thema. Der Signal-Rauschabstand gibt an, wieviel Lauter das Signal gegenüber dem Rauschen auf einem Medium ist. Der Begriff ist auch als signal to noise ratio oder noise margin gebräuchlich. 
Bei DSL muss man wissen, dass "das Signal" aus vielen kleinen Signalen besteht (bei ADSL2+ 512 sogenannte Träger, bei VDSL 4.096). So gibt es eben bei einer Bandbreite von 276 kHz bis 2,2 MHz bei ADSL2+ eben nicht EIN  Signal-Rauschabstand, sondern 512 Signal-Rauschabstände. 
Beim Verbindungsaufbau nutzen die beiden DSL-Modems (das in deinem Router und das auf der Gegenseite beim Netzbetreiber) eine Pilotfrequenz, über die die Beschaffenheit der einzelnen Träger im Up- und Downstream ausgetauscht wird.

Das Übertragungsmedium ist Kupfer ist demzufolge elektrisch leitfähig. Das Telefonkabel hat idR eine Länge von mehreren hundert  Metern bis zu Kilometern, in denen mehrere duzend bis hundert Anschlüsse gebündelt werden. Die Telefonkabel 
sind grundsätzlich für Telefonie geeignet, für Datenübertragung mit 'hohen' Frequenzen aber nicht geschaffen. Die Kupfer'adern' haben einen sehr geringen Querschnitt und auch nur eine dünne Isolation. Wird auf einer Doppelader ein Signal mit hoher Leistung übertragen, ist es auch auf den umgebenden Adern 'hörbar'. Deshalb sind in "DSL"  mehrere Schutzverfahren integriert, um Störungen und äußere Einflüsse auf den einelnen Anschluss zu mindern. Diese äußeren Einflüsse - wie geschrieben ist Kupfer leitfähig - kommen von elektrischen Geräten oder Anlagen, die über ihre Erdung / Potentialausgleich ihre Fehlerströme und Überspannungen ins Erdreich ableiten. Im Erdreich liegt aber nun auch das Telefonkabel, das ebenfalls geerdet ist. Darüber können dann Störungen das Signal der DSL-Verbindung beeinflussen.

Ohne zu sehr ins Detail abzudriften, bilden diese Einflüsse das Rauschen auf der Leitung und die Grundlage des SNR. Das DSL-Signal muss folglich lauter sein als das Rauschen, damit sich die Modems 'unterhalten' können. 
Genauso wie du ein Gespräch sehr gut in einem stillen Raum führen kannst, aber auf der Hauptstraße mit viel Verkehr müsstest du schon schreien, damit dein Gegebenüber etwas versteht.
Die Möglichkeiten das Rauschen auf der Leitung zu verringern sind begrenzt, das Signal kann aber auch nicht unendlich verstärkt werden, da sonst alle anderen Anschlüsse auf dem Kabel gestört würden. Kommt jetzt aber ein externer Störer hinzu, also etwas, was vorher nicht da war, kann das vom Netzbetreiber ermittelt und vom Techniker identifiziert und behoben werden*.

*die Dauer einer gescheiten Diagnose, dann Eingrenzung, dann Entstörung schreibe ich nur so viel, dass Wochen ein guter Maßstab sind

#triggered #justsayin


----------



## Roli (20. Juni 2018)

ööööh, habe zwar nicht alles verstanden, aber danke für deinen Erläuterungsversuch.
Kann ich daraus jetzt als Handlungsempfehlung mitnehmen, den SNR wieder auf 6 setzen zu lassen?

Ursächlich für die Abbrüche war definitiv die Fritzbox, seit dem Austausch habe ich keinen einzigen Abbruch mehr gehabt, seit Tagen mittlerweile. Vor dem Austausch manchmal im 3-Minuten-Takt. Dann wieder nur alle 4 Stunden. Aber mehrmals täglich im Routerlog zu sehen. Seit dem Tausch alles bestens.
Nur die Bandbreite ist noch nicht wieder auf dem "alten" Level, bedingt wohl durch den 8er SNR (vorher ja 6).
Auch mein Ping scheint jetzt beim daddeln um 10-20ms höher zu liegen.

Vectoring gibt es aktuell bei uns noch nicht. Die Leitung hat der Techniker gecheckt, alles i.O.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (23. Juni 2018)

Metaltyp schrieb:


> Ich mach' es erstmal kurz und knapp: Wird der Rauschabstand künstlich, also ohne etwas an den Gegebenheiten zu verändern, vergrößert, minimiert sich die verfügbare "Bandbreite". Das ist in diesem Sinne normal. Bei Anschlüssen mit adaptiven Datenraten (jeder ADSL2+ und VDSL-Anschluss) kommen drei Zielwerte zum Tragen:
> 1) ...


Ebenfalls entscheidend ist aber auch der "empfänger" im router/modem des users. Gerade bei ADSL gibt es da teils eklatante unterschiede. So ist der UR8-chipsatz in der 7270/3270 immer noch das non plus ultra, wenn es um eine stabile leitung mit möglichst hohem downstream geht. Allerdings erzeugt der einen etwas erhöhten ping.


Roli schrieb:


> Kann ich daraus jetzt als Handlungsempfehlung mitnehmen, den SNR wieder auf 6 setzen zu lassen?


Im prinzip ja. Den snr hättest du übrigens auch mit den reglern unter "störsicherheit" im fritzbox-menü anheben können.


> Auch mein Ping scheint jetzt beim daddeln um 10-20ms höher zu liegen.


Über was für einen dsl-anschluß reden wir eigentlich und weche fritzbox genau hattest du bzw. hast du jetzt. (steht auf dem typenschild auf der unterseite)


----------



## Metaltyp (27. Juni 2018)

Da stimme ich dir zu, dass es Kompatibilitätsprobleme zwischen verschiedenen xDSL Chipsets gibt, aber in Zeiten, in denen Vectoring auf dem Vormarsch ist (mit erzwungenem Routertausch), ist das bald vernachlässigbar.


----------

